# Pixel Art



## Androo (Feb 13, 2003)

hey, do you guys know a good macosx app that is good for pixel art (besides photoshop)????
Thanks,
Androo.

ps, pixelart is where u draw things pixel by pixel.


----------



## Androo (Feb 16, 2003)

Here's a quick example of a pixelart:


----------



## phatcactus (Feb 16, 2003)

Any graphics app with a zoom feature would let you edit a picture pixel by pixel.  I think one of the most popular shareware graphics apps is GraphicConverter.

- Brian


----------



## Androo (Feb 16, 2003)

o yea! i forgot about that! hehehe... i bought it lol


----------



## adambyte (Feb 16, 2003)

Ah.... "pixelart"... that reminds me of the good old days... back when the iconfactory was pushing out 32x32 pixel works of art... I did quite a few myself..... and they looked so friggin' cool at the time. Then Mac OS X's beautiful 128x128 icons came around and screwed everything up.


----------



## MDLarson (Feb 18, 2003)

Yes, I remember making a map for my house in ClarisWorks 3.0.  They looked pretty dang sweet!

I made the gravel roads different shades of brown to simulate the real thing too!  lol


----------

